# SW9VE as a 1st buy?



## JohnnyCrash (Apr 15, 2010)

OK...

This is my first firearm purchase. We looked at a few but when my girlfriend saw the SW9VE she freaked. I know it's very inexpensive and has a reputation for a heavy trigger, but as a 1st gun (for both of us) what do you guys think?

This is not an investment - this is something to cut the cost of range rental fees for a few years 

I aint no sissy, but when a hot lady wants to buy matching pistols (a 9mm for her, the .40 for me) , it's hard to resist... matching sweaters is a different story, but she aint that kinda chick (thank doG)!


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

JohnnyCrash said:


> OK...
> 
> This is my first firearm purchase. We looked at a few but when my girlfriend saw the SW9VE she freaked. I know it's very inexpensive and has a reputation for a heavy trigger, but as a 1st gun (for both of us) what do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Why not? Go for it!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

It's your money, so do as you wish. I would buy one (if I was even interested) and see how I like it before I bought two. YMMV.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sigma 9 is my first handgun as far as owning. Also the first that I have fired in about 20 years. Trigger doesn't bother me. Accurate. Cheap. Fits my hand well.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

My friend just purchased one as his first handgun, hes very happy with it. He wanted something inexpensive, and that will go BANG if he needs it to. The SW9VE fits the bills.

S&W has a promotion for a $50 rebate, or 2 extra mags too. Its almost a no brainer.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have two .40ve Sigma's and you can't beat them when it comes to Bang for the Buck.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that the heavier trigger makes it harder to really tear up the center of the target - for a newbie, poor shooting may affect you wanting to continue.

I personally would not buy one. They typically are reliable - but the trigger really sucks.

I've also literally seen dozens of new gun buyers ask about the gun - buy it anyway despite some warnings... Then their next post is asking how to lighten the trigger. There really isn't any aftermarket support for the Sigma - like there is for the Glock and other triggers.

If its a money issue, I'd recommend a SToeger Cougar, a Ruger P95 or a FN FNP (Top Gun Supply has a sale on them for $399 right now)


----------



## scoutteam-2 (Feb 18, 2010)

JohnnyCrash said:


> OK...
> 
> This is my first firearm purchase. We looked at a few but when my girlfriend saw the SW9VE she freaked. I know it's very inexpensive and has a reputation for a heavy trigger, but as a 1st gun (for both of us) what do you guys think?
> 
> ...


I to have a sw9ve it's my ccw weapon.


----------



## drjavelina (Apr 19, 2010)

JohnnyCrash said:


> OK...
> 
> This is my first firearm purchase. We looked at a few but when my girlfriend saw the SW9VE she freaked. I know it's very inexpensive and has a reputation for a heavy trigger, but as a 1st gun (for both of us) what do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Go for it. I own and have carried a Sigma .40VE for over a year and love it. It eats any ammo you put in it. If the trigger pull is too much, send it in to your nearest S&W warranty center and they will adjust it free of charge.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

As hinted to above, I would buy the 9mm first. You should both use that and see how you like it. I would recommend the 9mm for a new shooter anyways but that's a different thread. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have had the .40ve for about 5yrs. I say get them and don't look back just learn to shoot them real good, and you will not have any troubles with any thing else. :smt023


----------



## JohnnyCrash (Apr 15, 2010)

*Well we did it!*

My gal got the 9mm, I got the .40 cal.

The rebate allows for two free clips, extended (14 round) or standard (10 round). I think I'm stuck with the standard clip though since I live in California.

Some CA gun laws make no sense and are completely arbitrary... like those 4 extra rounds are going to throw the state into chaos?!

We'll be at the range as soon as the 10 day waiting period is over. Jumping through hoops and abiding by lame laws, oh well I'm just grateful CA can't completely gut the 2ndAm...

Self defense and fun at the range, here I come!!!


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Get you a Pachmayr slip on grip for the .40 and it will be easier to handle.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

JohnnyCrash said:


> I think I'm stuck with the standard clip though since I live in California.


you are correct


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.:smt068


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Are the "clips" for your hair? :watching::mrgreen:


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Over the last few months I have been transitioning from 9mm to 45 cal. I have sold six 9mm handguns and bought four 45's, and some of the 9's were good pistols. However there are five that I will not relinquish. My SIG 225 and 228, my Kahr CW9, my C9 car gun, and my SW9VE. The Sigma is a great deal for a hi-cap 9mm at $299 - $50, although being a Cal resident, you can't take full advantage. I did have a factory trigger job when they were still doing them, but either way it's a great value.

BTW, partially because of my experience the Sigma, I picked up a new M&P c 45 today.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Are the "clips" for your hair? :watching::mrgreen:


Or paper.

Someone here (I think Todd) has the explanation with pics. It needs to be a sticky. Hell, it should be in the Forum Rules to know the difference.


----------

